# Top bar hive for teaching at USF



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Our Kenyan Top Bar Hive has a Cordovan queen now. She is a beauty! I did not get any pictures as we / I made 24 splits and 2 package bees for the workshop before the afternoon rain. So is this the only TBH with a Cordovan lady? How many workshops teach TBH? There are nearly a hundred new beeks at the class so it is getting exposure. One of the splits was in a Tanzanian TBH.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

How do the feeders work? My top bar hives do not have access to the top for the bees. I have thought of doing something to allow access but have not done so yet.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

leave a top bar out where you want a feeder with a 1 to 1 3/8 inch hole through the outer cover and set the feeder on top, I thought about hiring a design engineer but in the Marine Corps the best path is KISS keep it simple stupid!


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> How many workshops teach TBH?


We have one local guy who did a workshop last weekend. We built hives, had an instillation demo and will have some followup inspections.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Excellent, let us know how it turns out. I hope someone got pictures at the USF workshop.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I have some pictures here There where only 9 hives being made for that workshop. I belive he also taught another one in the morning.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We inspected the TBH for the first time. The new queen is laying nicely. The girls had built a little comb and superceded our beautiful Cordovan queen. I forgot to take pictures again. There will be plenty of cameras next workshop.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We moved a feral colony from a birdhouse to the Kenyan TBH.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/top_bar_brood.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Shaking_bees_into_TBH.jpg
http://americasbeekeeper.com/TBH_Nov.jpg


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Has the new Colony stayed put this time?

Tommyt


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

They are doing awesome as of yesterday. That is the longest we have kept a TBH at USF.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

The feeder idea is interesting....but I wonder if they will build alot of cross and burr comb with bars missing. It's an interesting idea as feeding inside like I do takes up alot of hive space. I am looking forward to seeing how this works out as they fill er up.
Please keep us posted.
Mike


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

They have not build burr comb where the bars are out for feeders yet. I add Honey B Healthy and Amino B Booster to the sugar syrup. I was mainly feeding so they would draw comb quickly (still 2:1) and build out for the Winter. They have enough so I stopped feeding. I prefer not to feed when they can work for themselves.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> I prefer not to feed when they can work for themselves.


I couldn't agree more:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Saturday is the next class. We will get in the TBH, take a look and clean up any burr comb where we do not want it. I have plenty of heavy syrup made if they need it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

This is the best KTBH at the Gardens yet!
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USF_Dec 004.JPG


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Videos of the move from birdhouse to KTBH are at http://americasbeekeeper.com/USFBG_Videos.htm


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice set on Videos,looks like the beginning of a terrific hive. I think it will bring more folks to make them to keep in their own back yards

Tommyt


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you. Two new beekeepers took top bar hives home last year. I thought it important to teach hive management with both designs.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We opened the KTBH for the first time in 2011.
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Kenyan_TBH.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/KTBH_burr_comb.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/KTBH_Jan.JPG
A gap between the bars led to a little burr comb.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice to see they are working the box and calling it home
Are you using a follower Board if so where is it?
If *not* could you tell me your theory? 
I have a little off the wall question
seeing the earlier pictures with the Bird house 
and now seeing the extra comb they built in a month or so 
could you Guess -ta-mate the original amount 
of bees (as in) how many pounds were there. 
I never bought a 2, 3 or 4 pound package 
and would like to know about how much that 
amount would have been

Thanks 

Tommyt

2 more ?
Did you pull any bars and is the queen laying good ?
and is she doomed ?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The follower board is dark brown 16 top bars over.
They have a good queen, brood and have doubled in size since moving in. The comb on the cover is brood, solid healthy brood. 
The original blue birdhouse is on the post on the corner of the vegetable garden. 
http://americasbeekeeper.com/teaching_apiary.JPG
There were less than 3 pounds of bees. I would not recommend a small start, but the teaching hives get plenty of great care. There are a couple dozen sets of eyes every time we open a hive. 
Any botanical garden in Florida has something blooming all the time. They are never far from food.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Something I just saw when looking back at the follower 
I know use used top bars opposed to making a reg. bar 
I see what maybe a up coming problem ?
Where the Leg cuts are that is bee space or a bit more
will that not let the SHB's a place to come and go and being 
just about 3/8 the bees won't fill it and if the did every time
you, Opened the hive and moved the top boards you would 
Break the seal reopening the gap? If they in fact close it.
I will try to get a picture of what I mean. 
I know I'm not the best at putting words to type. 

Tommyt

Here is what I meant 
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i319/tommytt1/Voidbeespace.jpg


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You are exactly right about the 3/8 gaps where end bars would be. There is actually enough space for beetles over all the bars and there is always a space for beetles to get through. Fortunately small hive beetles and bees do not always exploit every possibility. It has been so dry in Tampa until this weekend that the beetles are almost non-existent.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The teaching hive is growing nicely!
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Feb_TBH.JPG


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

There was time to get in the KTBH at USFBG today.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/tbh_brood.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/tbh_queen.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/tbh_queen_cell.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/tbh_start_of_queen_cell.JPG


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Do I see Queen Cells ??


Tommyt


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Indeed, you read the titles! You are looking at the remnants of a swarm and a fresh queen. They are as gentle as the Buckfast queen that swarmed. Even when a comb dropped off they just looked up and smiled! All the teaching hives at USF are healthy and one of the Langstroths swarmed as I was talking today. Tis the season in Hillsborough County. I had two swarm calls today.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

The title ??

I am curious why the KTBH swarmed?
I was at the class of the Bird house /install 
Your KTBH is big!!did they fill it all ready?
and caused the swarm 
Or was it Bees just decided tis the season
The small one I have here at the house is busting
at the seams, so I broke all the rules and rigged a Super on 
top of it 
I was out checking progress today and they have just started to 
build comb in the super(makes me Happy)
Then the darn-est thing happened :doh: hope I didn't loose my Queen
I had a bar of eggs and capped brood in hand, when one of my chickens decided she wanted up on my arm :no:
The big dummy flapping away blew bees every where while she bounced 
from the top of the open hive and my arm
I feel I was lucky enough I did not drop the bar, if the chicken new English
her ears will never be the same.
I haven't marked my queen but did a fairly good check and didn't see 
her?
I have more than enough eggs /larva 
I believe they will work it out If the chicken hurt her in the commotion

Tommyt

DUh !! 
I just saw the 
*_queen_cell*.JPG
I've said/done worse


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, I am trying to do more practical workshops with swarms and cut-outs. All the beekeepers forget and take them straight home instead of sharing the experience. Two of the hives were in the swarming mood. I split the Langstroth into two hives so I and the girls both got our way. I take the TBH as totally natural, what happens happens! I "do no harm", so they do well!


----------

